# Stoned Little Kid After Dentist Visit



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i got this from chris (inzom).....

http://www.break.com/index/stoned-littl ... visit.html


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> i got this from chris (inzom).....
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/stoned-littl ... visit.html


omg i cracked up laughing.

I remember waking up after having all four wisdom teeth pulled a couple years ago. On the way home I told my aunt I was going to pee in the car. She said you better not and I said I might! I just might! Then I started trying to get out of the car and she said what are you doing. I said I have to go pee. And she said well the door doesnt have any handles. I said oh... ok then.

Then when we got home it was thanksgiving day actually so a lot of people were there. I went around giving everybody high fives.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I laughed really hard the first time I watched it. But the more I watched it the more I saw it as really sad seeing as it's just like how many of us feel. The kid does a good job at showing what dissociation is like for us and it's shattering to hear him say "Is this going to be forever" cuz I know so many of us think the same thing.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

oh oooh. reminds me i curse the day my mate made me try salvia. im pretty sure that scared the shit out of me. it felt like forever.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

"Is This Real Life?!"

Something I question myself 24/7

argh!!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I laughed my ass off when he just started screaming for no reason. :lol:


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

This is apparently getting a bunch of controversy - people saying the Dad took advantage of his kid in a vulnerable state, and that he wasn't reassuring enough to the kid.

I think thats kind of over the top. He answered all his questions and told him it was real life and that it wasn't permanent. But apparently it is sparking outrage or something. People are nuts.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Matt210 said:


> This is apparently getting a bunch of controversy - people saying the Dad took advantage of his kid in a vulnerable state, and that he wasn't reassuring enough to the kid.
> 
> I think thats kind of over the top. He answered all his questions and told him it was real life and that it wasn't permanent. But apparently it is sparking outrage or something. People are nuts.


Society has this need to be outraged over something all the time. They love controversy. If they can't find something genuinely controversial, they just start pointing fingers at random shit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I dunno, I agree, as a mother I wouldn't exploit my kids in this way. I felt really sorry for the kid. 
Had I been in that situation it wouldn't have even crossed my mind to get my phone out and video it and then upload it to an internet site for people to laugh at.....my own child.... It makes me wonder what is happening to people in this world.....fucking jerks.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> This is apparently getting a bunch of controversy - people saying the Dad took advantage of his kid in a vulnerable state, and that he wasn't reassuring enough to the kid.
> 
> I think thats kind of over the top. He answered all his questions and told him it was real life and that it wasn't permanent. But apparently it is sparking outrage or something. People are nuts.


oh comeon. and yet if were my best friend, i would have totally put it on tape. son or not, it was still funny. im sure the kid laughed at it later, and didnt mind allowing it to be on the internet. sides, theres nothing you an do for people on drugs except wait for them to sober up.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Spirit said:


> I dunno, I agree, as a mother I wouldn't exploit my kids in this way. I felt really sorry for the kid.
> Had I been in that situation it wouldn't have even crossed my mind to get my phone out and video it and then upload it to an internet site for people to laugh at.....my own child.... It makes me wonder what is happening to people in this world.....flower* jerks.


I think the difference would be if the kid had some sort of actual problem. Like taping a kid with a disability doing something "funny' and putting online would be just plain horrible. But this kid was just tripping on temporary drugs, the dad and the kid honestly probably did have a good laugh at it afterwards. I don't think the Dad meant for it to grow to the extremes it did. No one is laughing at the kid himself, just the state he is in.

I understand where you are coming from, I totally do - but one only needs to watch America's Funniest Home Videos to see how many parents rush to get the video camera when their kid is embarassing themselves - and they are doing that for money.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > This is apparently getting a bunch of controversy - people saying the Dad took advantage of his kid in a vulnerable state, and that he wasn't reassuring enough to the kid.
> ...


People are just too uptight. They need to puff, puff, pass.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm going to post my opinion once more since my original post on the discussion board and on this forum mysteriously dissapeared.
As a parent of a ten year old daughter I found the video disturbing and the dad not very intentive to his child. Realizing that my child was still under the effects of anesthesia would not have changed my opinion of the video and what I would have done. Knowing the effects that aneshesia has on some people, the very first thought would have been my child was maybe having an allergic reaction to the drug or maybe too much was given. After witnessing my child in a delusional state, making such statements as: Is this real life, being distraught on his condition by anxiously asking why am I like this, and am I going to be like this forever. The child also finds it amazing that he has fingers and his dad has four eyes. He also anxiously states he cannot see and stands up to let out a loud roar, and at one point his eyes roll back and his head slumps to his chest. What was the father thinking? Instead of using his cell phone to video his son in a distraught state of mind, it would've served his son better had the father called the dentist to reassure him that everything was alright and it would eventually wear down. Then reaching out to hug your child while reassuring him verbally that he would be fine would of been appropiate. 
As a long time sufferer of dp/dr the state of mind my child was in and the feelings he expressed to his father would have broke my heart and want to offer him comfort and help. Let's hope the kid is not stuck in this state of mind permanently and suffers from dp/dr like some people have after having allergic reactions to anesthesia.
What's next, some parent's going to upload a video on youtube of a big black bear attacking their child while out on a family reunion at the zoo?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

DpDream said:


> I'm going to post my opinion once more since my original post on the discussion board and on this forum mysteriously dissapeared.


It didn't dissapear hun, it was moved to the That's life section. Well said DpDream........My first reaction would also be of worry and concern for my child, not humour.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

On the other hand maybe the father was videotaping in case something happened to his child to support a lawsuit.LOL.  It reminds me of people inhaling carbon dioxide gas in order to sound funny. Little do they know that same gas can cause permanent brain damage in large amounts.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought the way the father talked to the kid was okay, but putting it on youtube was a mistake.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah Mr. Dep, you are correct. He answered the kid's questions as a parent should but wasn't very attentive.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think that the dad keeping a funny non-serious attitude was a good thing for the kid in his state, if the dad had started to comfort him or show real concern like you ofcourse would normally in a bad situation that would trigger the kid to recognise the situation as dangerous and have a bad trip, thus probably freaking out even more.

While I think the movie is hilarious I also agree with what Kenny said.

EDIT: Oh and HI peachy! and hi to everyone else aswell


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I dunno, I agree, as a mother I wouldn't exploit my kids in this way. I felt really sorry for the kid.
> Had I been in that situation it wouldn't have even crossed my mind to get my phone out and video it and then upload it to an internet site for people to laugh at.....my own child.... It makes me wonder what is happening to people in this world.....flower* jerks.


I agree with Spirit!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I laughed really hard the first time I watched it. But the more I watched it the more I saw it as really sad seeing as it's just like how many of us feel. The kid does a good job at showing what dissociation is like for us and it's shattering to hear him say "Is this going to be forever" cuz I know so many of us think the same thing.


EXACTLY!!! I was going to say that this kid sounds like he has dp to me.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Apparently it is his big brother filming, not his parent


----------



## giantmonster (Nov 30, 2009)

That is a cracking one!!!!!!!


----------

